# December bow hunting in western ND?



## harjo02 (Nov 21, 2006)

My hunting got all messed up this year and nothing is coming together like I planned. One of my trips, my annual trip back to ND for family pheasant hunt, isn't happening until December. I still have an ND any deer tag and would like to know is it worth trying to bow hunt in western ND (from New England to Medora to Beach) in December? Any tips? Ideally, I'd like to go for muley--buck or doe.

Any thoughts? Tips?

Thanks!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats a big area! You should be able to find a deer within that area!!

Seriously though! It is worth a shot. Get in the tough stuff, get 5 miles off of the road, and hunt away! Or if you can get on private you should be set!

They should be in there wintering areas by then, thus making hunting alot easier..... if you can get on in that area!

I wouldn't bat an eye at going out if I were you!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

December hunting is my favorite time to hunt. And if we get a cold snap can be very good. Get on a food source and whack em.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

If you could find some crop fields in that region I would concentrate on that. I'm guessing they move out of the real ruff stuff if there is a lot of snow.


----------

